# Do you have leather or Alcantara/cloth on your 330i ZHP?



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Tanin said:


> You're right......is worth $ 1,320 more and smells like dead cow


More like it COSTS $1320, worth about $500(or worthless IMO) and you're right about the smell part : puke:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

GeoMystic said:


> More like it COSTS $1320, worth about $500(or worthless IMO) and you're right about the smell part : puke:


Man, I've seen your sig a hundred times, but wow that mystic blue looks so rich...great color! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

GeoMystic said:


> More like it COSTS $1320, worth about $500(or worthless IMO) and you're right about the smell part : puke:


Cost and worth is something we won't touch! cough..navigation... cough ...cough :yikes: ZHP owners already spend enough time defending against others, we don't have the bandwidth to start bickering amongst ourselves.

Alcantra is an option I chose not to exercise. Besides the bad odor (IYO) of the dead cow (in my car) does a good job of disguising the worse smell of the driver.  :thumbup:


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

I would have liked to get the Alcantara for a couple of reasons. First, it would save a cow or two. Second it seemed like it would be grippier.

However, I opted for the leather in the end because it's much easier to clean up when you have kids and dogs. It also turns up to be fine as far as grippy-ness since the sport seats keep me pretty planted.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

mys_iii said:


> I saw the alcantara seats but didn't really like them.


Did you sit in the seat? It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Leather !!! easy choice....

The cows are gone due to beef eaters.

Gimme that leather !!!!

Come on, come on...gimme leather !!!

Alcantara reminds me of rental car (nothin' personal)


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

Rukawa005 said:


> i got alcantara as well.. and i'm starting to like it more. i must admit.. i was first regretful that i didn't opt for leather.. but then again.. alcantara is comfortable to me.
> 
> the only thing that makes me think twice though.. is that i didn't get silver cube trim. i have black cube.. anyone else have black cube and love it?? :dunno:


I have black cube; don't necessarily "love it", but I like it a lot better than the silver cube. Anything silver just looked a little too 70's Trans Am to me... As someone else previously mentioned, just a little cheesy. I know some people would say it would look better with a little contrast to go with the black leather, but contrast is not what I really want in a car interior.
If I was me (and I am), that would be what I would get, (and I did).
ps I like my leather also. Seat heaters work fast when it's cold, and when it's hot, it's hot anyway...doesn't matter much unless I was sitting on the seats naked.
Now I'm gonna go get in my leather seats and drive down to my favorite restaraunt and eat some prime rib. :neener:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> Now I'm gonna go get in my leather seats and drive down to my favorite restaraunt and eat some prime rib.


 :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

I went for the alcantara sight unseen. Hope I like it :eeps: Had leather in my 325i. Cloth works better for me in southwest.

On the Bijin due into port on 10/1 :clap:. 
Waiting is the hardest part


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Alcantara trim no longer available on seats?*

It appears that the standard seating trim on 2004 ZHP's is now black leather/cloth. Check this thread out.


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

*Opinion? No--these are facts*



Andy said:


> You've got some nerve calling people ignorant! ethical? :tsk: Keep in mind that your views toward animals is just that, views/opinions and your views are not the same as everyone else. Look, I respect your views and have no problems with how you want to live your life, but the minute you start calling people ignorant... well, honestly I think that shows more about your intellect then everyone else.
> 
> I hope you got your flame suit on buddy, because I'm sure you're gone piss some people off pretty good with that one.


I fully understand that my views, sadly, are not those of everyone else. That's the problem--far too many folks think the leather vs. Alcantara issue is a purely "personal taste" concern, when it's not the case. Far from it: One involves blowing the brains out of sentient animals, stripping their skins off, treating them with toxic chemicals just so that you can place your butt on them; the other doesn't involve those steps.

In the 1800's you would have said, "It's not my business if someone has slaves." In the 1920's you would have said, "Women have to right to vote." And in 2003 you say, "Your views toward animals is [sic] just that . . . "

If slaughterhouses had windows you'd see a lot more Alcantara and a lot less leather. Sadly, most folks simply wish to live in ignorance.

"The unexamined life is not worth living . . . "
Attributed by Plato to Socrates, "Apology"

I do hope that BMW drivers will be on the cutting edge of personal develpment and eschew leather in their purchases; it's the right, the moral, and the ethical thing to do. BMW gives us a choice and that's why I've bought three in the past four years. I'll probably buy another if only to "vote" for Alcantara with my dollars.

Regardless, thanks for your reply.

For more info see:
www.cowsarecool.com
http://www.vegansociety.com/html/info/info22.html


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

pylt said:


> In the 1800's you would have said, "It's not my business if someone has slaves." In the 1920's you would have said, "Women have to right to vote." And in 2003 you say, "Your views toward animals is [sic] just that . . . "


Clearly this only makes sense if you accept as given that animals are as deserving of "human" rights as humans are. While you may think that is the case, that doesn't mean that those who don't agree with you are ignorant.

Where do you draw the line? Hell, might as well throw in the towel and go with Janism. <SARCASM>End the senseless murder and consumption of string beans now, you ignorant masses!</SARCASM>


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Clearly this only makes sense if you accept as given that animals are as deserving of "human" rights as humans are. While you may think that is the case, that doesn't mean that those who don't agree with you are ignorant.
> 
> Where do you draw the line? Hell, might as well throw in the towel and go with Janism. <SARCASM>End the senseless murder and consumption of string beans now, you ignorant masses!</SARCASM>


I think you mean "Jainism". The rule is that you don't eat those veggies that grow underground because to harvest the edibles, you have to kill the plant.

"Janism" is the study of Jan Brady or something.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> I think you mean "Jainism".


Funny, I did a quick google search to verify my spelling... I didn't look closely enough. There are about a half dozen pages where either the title of the page, or the main heading say "Janism," but the content says "Jainism." :dunno:

I've never been much of an Eve Plumb fan.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

pylt said:


> I fully understand that my views, sadly, are not those of everyone else. That's the problem--far too many folks think the leather vs. Alcantara issue is a purely "personal taste" concern, when it's not the case. Far from it: One involves blowing the brains out of sentient animals, stripping their skins off, treating them with toxic chemicals just so that you can place your butt on them; the other doesn't involve those steps.
> 
> In the 1800's you would have said, "It's not my business if someone has slaves." In the 1920's you would have said, "Women have to right to vote." And in 2003 you say, "Your views toward animals is [sic] just that . . . "
> 
> ...


If you want to talk about your car, great, stick around, you might learn something. If you want to talk about vegan crap, then go start a discussion in the OT forum... but leave that crap out'a here!!

For more info see:
http://www.ilovecowswaytoomuch.com
http://www.idiotsanonymous.com


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

hugh1850 said:


> Man, I've seen your sig a hundred times, but wow that mystic blue looks so rich...great color! :thumbup:


Thanx hugh! I love Mystic!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

pylt said:


> I fully understand that my views, sadly, are not those of everyone else. That's the problem--far too many folks think the leather vs. Alcantara issue is a purely "personal taste" concern, when it's not the case. Far from it: One involves blowing the brains out of sentient animals, stripping their skins off, treating them with toxic chemicals just so that you can place your butt on them; the other doesn't involve those steps.
> 
> In the 1800's you would have said, "It's not my business if someone has slaves." In the 1920's you would have said, "Women have to right to vote." And in 2003 you say, "Your views toward animals is [sic] just that . . . "
> 
> ...


This guy is starting to scare me :eeps: ! He's comparing human rights and voting ability with cows???

Now I understand why he lives in Texas.....

He's not looking to save a cow......he looking to date one. If we keep our butt off a cows hide&#8230;&#8230;it gives him one more cows butt to hide in.


----------

